# important information to consider if you are a cbd user (and travel cross borders)



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

I read this recently and in the wake of articles where people do go a lot and often from one country to the other, I realized this could be worthwhile to share (even if you don't smoke or use the things yourself, or haven't done it in years, it can be a problem) 

Jones said while admitting to consuming cannabis will get a person banned for life, lying about it is worse.

With his recently-banned Australian client, he said border officers had seized his phone and had found a photo of him posing beside a cannabis plant. After he admitted that he’d smoked weed in university, they told him “you’re lucky you admitted to this because we knew because of this picture.” If he had lied, they would have banned him for misrepresentation or fraud, Jones said, which are much more difficult to have waived.

https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/mbmbky/how-to-avoid-getting-banned-from-the-us-over-weed

Jones said once someone gets pulled into secondary screening, it’s unlikely that they’ll be admitted in the U.S. He describes the ensuring interrogation as “an answer looking for a question.”


“They’ve already determined they’re going to bar this person and they need a legal route to do it so they start fishing,” he said, _*noting that a person doesn’t have a right to a lawyer or any constitutional rights at the airport
*_*

The aforementioned website does not contain lots of interesting information such as this. To take with a grain of salt *


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

It is in the best of interest of any country to stop drug addicts from entering their country. Get rid of the addicts & 90% of the prisons are not needed. Drugs are destroying North America


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

They always have, unfortunately. Most people aren't aware of the consequences and some just might be recreative, casual users that aren't heavy consumers. I'm posting this for those that couldn't have known anything such before it slaps them in the nose.


----------

